# Any progress on comp in alabama?



## cubekid57 (May 22, 2009)

I hope there is because I live in alabama and I would be interested in competitng. Hopefully, it will be held during the summer.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 22, 2009)

Well, I'd definitely like to get one going. But, if I do organize one it would most likely be during the fall.


----------



## 4Chan (May 22, 2009)

Alabama seems close, there might be an infinitesimal chance that i could go if there was one though. )';


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 13, 2009)

I would probably go to one in Alabama, depends how close to Georgia it is though...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 14, 2009)

If there was one, it would be in Tuscaloosa on the University of Alabama campus. Not sure whether or not I will be able to hold it though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2009)

If it's over the summer I'd probably drive over.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

My Dad goes TDY to Maxwell Air Force Base a lot, so I could probably work out going on the trip with him and go to the competition.


----------

